# fish tanks



## spike287 (Feb 23, 2017)

are fish tank ok for mice please


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd suggest they are not ideal but you can use one in a pinch....PROVIDED that the top is made of mesh or something similar to allow good and sufficient ventilation.


----------



## spike287 (Feb 23, 2017)

what is best could you use a freddy 2 cage


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I've never heard of that cage but a quick search is just bringing up rat/ferret cage, which would usually mean the bars are spaced too far apart for mice to be housed in it so I would not recommend it. Mice can escape out of 1/2" bar spacing.


----------



## spike287 (Feb 23, 2017)

what is best then please


----------



## FlufferNutter (May 6, 2016)

Personally I am a big fan of the Critter Trail cages, lots of ventilation, and my mice love the little nesting area on top. Plus at $24 with a wheel, water bottle and food bowl, it's a better deal than most cages. Downside is that they take a bit longer to clean, but I don't mind that. I keep all of my breeding bucks in Critter Trails and that is where they host their lady friends, but I wouldn't put more than 2 mice in one.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I use Lucky reptile rodent cages, the medium or large, not small. They are expensive but you can't beat them IMO.


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

Some people have success with tanks for mice, but personally I find that only having ventilation on the top doesn't give the necessary air flow to create a healthy environment.

I used a Savic Freddy cage when I just had one group of pet mice. The bars have 10mm gaps, so unless your mice are under ~34g as adults you should be fine - but you may have issues if and when you want to introduce some more babies to the group.

My personal cage recommendation would be the Liberta Riviera Varazze XL. This is a relatively new cage on the market, but very good. The bar spacing is only 8mm making them safe for all sizes of mouse (also safe for robo hamsters). I currently have 3 of them for my adult groups (smallest mice I safely have in them are only 22g).
http://www.cagesworld.co.uk/p/Riviera_V ... t_id=89699


----------



## CanuckMousery (Apr 20, 2017)

I use bins and tanks for my rodents, but aeration isn't a problem considering the lid is mesh, and I use 60-120 gallon bins and tanks. It's the size that is a major factor. I wouldn't use a 10 gallon or smaller.


----------

